

Social. Local. Mobile. solomo lomoso moloso somolo losomo mosolo - justinzollars

Which do you prefer?
======
partisan
Solomo sounds the best, but it also resembles "slow-mo" which is a good thing
and bad thing, given the meaning of the word.

------
the82nddoctor
Social should always be Global and on every device possible. But I did love
that part of the episode, it's so true to the current times.

------
theparallel
I'd pick Solomo, because it resembles a real word, and is also the exact
sequence you picked.

------
ulfw
None. Standing on their own, they're just meaningless buzzwords.

------
talles
Solomo or somolo.

------
joeld42
moloso two dot oh

------
massappeal
mosolo

------
wikwocket
s17e

